# Just a heads up



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

You may not see much posting from me the first part of next week, I am going to have an eye operation on Monday.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry, best of luck. When you're done, make a point of recording yourself singing, "I Can See Clearly Now", and for the love of God, POST IT! Even if you can't sing, it'll be worth it, and something tells me you can sing like Bing!

Seriously, my former Father-In-Law had eye surgery a number of years ago and said it was the best thing he could have done. Others I know have said the same thing. The thought of it being done and being awake freaks me out, but with all the good things I've heard, it would be worth the freak out. Good luck, God Bless and I look forward to the updates and you being back to full form! You're one of the GOOD ONES!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Good luck Harry. I hope you heal fast and you're right back at it soon.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good luck Harry, looking forward to seeing you back here


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Good luck KW !
The place is going to be really empty without you


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck Harry! Wishing you speedy recovery!


----------



## Danusmc0321 (May 21, 2012)

Good luck Sir, thanks for all you do, and wishing you a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Mend quickly KW, the place won't be the same without your contributions.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Harry sending well wishes your way. 
Good luck.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good luck, speedy recovery Harry!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Good luck Harry


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Good luck and best wishes for a speedy recovery Harry!


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

Good luck with your upcoming surgery. I'll keep an eye open for your return.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Good luck, hope its a speedy recovery!


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Good luck my friend. My eye doc has already told me I'm gonna get cataract surgery probably before the year is out. If that's what you're going in for let me know how it goes.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> Good luck my friend. My eye doc has already told me I'm gonna get cataract surgery probably before the year is out. If that's what you're going in for let me know how it goes.


Had cataract and glaucoma surgery, took about an hour didn't feel a thing, you are awake for it.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

Fantabulous!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wooooo!!!! Go Harry!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Harry, you are our rock! Take it easy and take care of yourself


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Here's to a speedy recovery KW


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Good luck! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Best of luck and a speedy recovery!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DR visit today the eye is swollen and sore, vision test even with the blur from eye still dilated is 100 % glaucoma pressure is down, I will only need the glasses for reading and computer.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

We'll cancel the fundraiser to get you a dog.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

How many of you noticed the 'icon' I used was wearing sunglasses?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> How many of you noticed the 'icon' I used was wearing sunglasses?


Attention to detail.


----------

